# Un logiciel pour renchérir automatiquement sur eBay?



## chupastar (2 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui enchérirais automatiquement à ma place sur des ventes sur eBay à une heure voulue.

Il y a pas mal de site de mise en vente mais rien ne semble enchérir...

Merci.


----------



## meskh (2 Février 2008)

t'as été voir les widgets sur le site d'apple, page downloads, ils ont beaucoup de choses....


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> t'as été voir les widgets sur le site d'apple, page downloads, ils ont beaucoup de choses....



Je viens d'aller voir mais je n'ai rien vu... Mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible depuis un widget de lancer une enchère automatiquement, car j'imagine qu'il faut lancer Dashboard avant.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel qui enchérirais automatiquement à ma place sur des ventes sur eBay à une heure voulue.
> 
> ...




Il y a GarageBuy 

'  				  			 			 				*Place Bids and Purchase Items directly from within GarageBuy* 
  				When you are bidding on an auction that has reached its final phase, GarageBuy  				will update the current bid, including the highest bidder's name, every few seconds automatically. 				That means you don't need to hit your browser's reload button until your thumbs bleed.'


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Il y a GarageBuy
> 
> '  				  			 			 				*Place Bids and Purchase Items directly from within GarageBuy*
> When you are bidding on an auction that has reached its final phase, GarageBuy  				will update the current bid, including the highest bidder's name, every few seconds automatically. 				That means you don't need to hit your browser's reload button until your thumbs bleed.'



J'ai essayé GarageBuy, je ne sais pas si j'ai mal traduit mais il ne me semble pas possible de programmer une enchère.

Par contre depuis le logiciel on peut créer un script d'enchère où on fixe notre prix à l'avance, ça me semblait être une solution intéressante en le lançant automatiquement à une heure définie à l'avance grâce à automator, mais j'ai essayé de comprendre ce dernier logiciel en vain...

Merci.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> J'ai essayé GarageBuy, je ne sais pas si j'ai mal traduit mais il ne me semble pas possible de programmer une enchère.
> 
> Par contre depuis le logiciel on peut créer un script d'enchère où on fixe notre prix à l'avance, ça me semblait être une solution intéressante en le lançant automatiquement à une heure définie à l'avance grâce à automator, mais j'ai essayé de comprendre ce dernier logiciel en vain...
> 
> Merci.




Et pourquoi ne pas le lancer avec ical ?


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2008)

C'est possible? Comment ça?


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Février 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est possible? Comment ça?




Tu crées un événement à la date et à l'heure choisis, et tu lui assignes comme alarme 'ouvrir un fichier' qui sera l'application garagebuy.


----------



## chupastar (2 Février 2008)

Nickel! Je ne connaissais pas cette fonction de iCal. Je vais faire quelques petits essais pour voir si ça marche bien en lançant un script (GarageBuy sera déjà lancé en attendant).

Merci!

EDIT: Je viens d'essayer sur une enchère sans risque (enfin, si je remporte un iMac à 10,50 &#8364; je prends!) et ça marche impeccablement! Merci beaucoup pour l'astuce.


----------



## pickwick (2 Février 2008)

Il y a POWERSNIPE payant mais très performant. Ceci oblige à partager des données confidentielles avec une société tierce mais c'est sécurisé, je m'en sers depuis 4 ans et j'ai gagné dix fois le prix de l'abonnement annuel en remportant dans les 8 dernières secondes bien des objets sur ebay. 
Go to www.powersnipe.com ou télécharger la version logicielle sur versiontracker.
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/22770&vid=157631&mode=info


----------



## desertea (2 Février 2008)

auctionsniper.com est pas mal aussi !!!! 
Rien à installer !!!


----------



## chupastar (3 Février 2008)

Pour le peu d'objet que j'aimerais remporter et leur faible coût, e ne suis pas sûr que ces deux dernières solutions payantes soient adaptées à mon cas... 

Merci.


----------



## anjel (3 Septembre 2008)

bonjour, je suis en train d'essayer garagebuy et j'ai programmé une enchère avec ical par contre j'ai pas trouvé ou mettre le prix maximum souhaité


----------



## chupastar (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est dans garagebuy, lorsque tu créer ton script il te demande ton enchère maximum. Ensuite dans ical tu créer un événement avec comme alerte le lancement du script.

Bien, que ce topic soit remonté, on va pouvoir le migrer dans "I,ternet et réseau" où il aurait du aller dès le départ !


----------



## tatane79 (7 Décembre 2009)

Facile : le logiciel gratuit de sniper d'enchères ebay pour MacOS : http://www.jbidwatcher.com/


----------



## Tony45 (22 Juillet 2010)

Slt,

J'ai découvert l'ebay sniper (www.ebaysniper.fr) il y qq jours. J'ai téléchargé ce logiciel gratuitement et directement sur le site et je l'ai essayé. Il est vraiment bien ! je vous le conseil, simple performant et fiable ! Il a enchérit à la derniere seconde et m'a fait remporter l'enchere zlors que je n'étais mm pas chez moi. En plus ce genre de logiciel permet généralement d'acquerir les objets à des tarifs moins élévés (il enchérit au dernier moment donc il y a moins de guerre de prix)

Bref, essayé le, (c'est gratuit 3 jours) et vous verrez.

D'autres avis?

A +
Tony


----------



## monvilain (22 Juillet 2010)

tatane79 a dit:


> Facile : le logiciel gratuit de sniper d'enchères ebay pour MacOS : http://www.jbidwatcher.com/




Je test ce logiciel, pas mal du tout...

J'ai trouvé Un tutoriel ici


----------

